# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  آیا تک ماده و ترمیم معدل برای دانش آموزان نظام جدید حذف شده؟

## Pedro88

سلام دوستان امروز شنیدم که تک ماده و ترمیم معدل برای دانش آموزان دوازدهم و نظام جدید حذف شده  راسته یا نه ؟

----------


## Miss.Sad

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Pedro88


سلام دوستان امروز شنیدم که تک ماده و ترمیم معدل برای دانش آموزان دوازدهم و نظام جدید حذف شده  راسته یا نه ؟



سلام 

بله ؛ در حال حاضر برای نظام جدیدا ترمیم معدل وجود نداره 

چون شما تازه میخواین خرداد امتحان بدین تا بخواین ترمیم شرکت کنین کنکور میرسه بعدشم امسال مثبته ترمیم معدل به کارتون نمیاد 

ولی برا کنکور 99 کسی خواس کنور بده از کنکوریای 98 میتونه بره ترمیم

_

----------


## Pedro88

تک ماده چی؟

----------

